# Drilling straight holes without drill press



## pomelo (Dec 12, 2008)

How can I drill a straight hole without a drill press? Does Harbor Freight sell an accessory? The holes will be 3 1/2 in deep. One option I was thinking of was having a friend drill holes in a 2x4 with his drill press and then using that as a guide. Unfortunately, I can't bring the wooden posts to his house for drilling.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Lay a mirror down on the surface you are drilling, right next to the bit. It will help keep the bit perfectly straight. Works best if you can get hold of a plastic mirror, and drill a hole right in the center....... drill through that hole.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

there are jigs that you can buy, big box stores have them usually in their specialty drill bit section i believe wolfcraft makes one. lee valley also sells one

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=42322&cat=1,180,42311


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> there are jigs that you can buy, big box stores have them usually in their specialty drill bit section i believe wolfcraft makes one. lee valley also sells one
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=42322&cat=1,180,42311


The Kreg kit is nice as well. That is the one that I use often. Drill press would be less time consuming, however I just don't have the space.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pomelo said:


> How can I drill a straight hole without a drill press? Does Harbor Freight sell an accessory? The holes will be 3 1/2 in deep. One option I was thinking of was having a friend drill holes in a 2x4 with his drill press and then using that as a guide. Unfortunately, I can't bring the wooden posts to his house for drilling.


As mentioned you can buy drilling jigs but your 2x4 idea sounds promising and cheap. What diameter are these holes though?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Lay a mirror down on the surface you are drilling, right next to the bit. It will help keep the bit perfectly straight.


Curious but lost you on this. Can you explain further?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it your really trying to do. Yes I know you want a straight hole, What's the job your doing?


----------



## pomelo (Dec 12, 2008)

sdsester said:


> As mentioned you can buy drilling jigs but your 2x4 idea sounds promising and cheap. What diameter are these holes though?


3/8 inch


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a good link. The CD is a nice trick. 

http://www.timberframe-tools.com/techniques/drilling-straight/


----------



## pomelo (Dec 12, 2008)

joecaption said:


> What is it your really trying to do. Yes I know you want a straight hole, What's the job your doing?


The holes are for 3/8" carriage bolts. The will secure a board to the top of the posts. The canopy needs to be disassembled and reassembled multiple times, so I want the holes to be the same on both sides.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is why I wish _all_ drills had integrated bubble levels like my dad's old Craftsman does.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Carrage bolts do not need a tight hole, just drill the hole over sized.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

pomelo said:


> I want the holes to be the same on both sides.


Then layout and drill in from both sides instead of drilling all the way through.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Then layout and drill in from both sides instead of drilling all the way through.


 
+1 Slightly oversized is good. May require blunt force persuasion.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The 2x4 with a hole drilled by friend should be OK. You can take a 2x4 and cut a notch in it, gives you a 2 sided guide. I suppose you could even clamp 2 different 2x4 pieces on in a L shape.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Total Tool said:


> Here's a good link. The CD is a nice trick.
> 
> http://www.timberframe-tools.com/techniques/drilling-straight/


Same thing as the mirror I mentioned.

You kids amaze me at your desire to run out and spend hard earned cash on special jigs you don't need when the logical, simple solution is already in your hands. For free. :laughing: :no:

We have drilled perfectly straight holes with the mirror method for decades.


----------



## pomelo (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I did a combination of some the suggestions.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> Then layout and drill in from both sides instead of drilling all the way through.


Fool proof.


----------

